# Adding LTZ RS Side Skirts / Rocker Panel?



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

OpenSource300 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 2012 Cruze LS with some rocker panel damage from being improperly jacked up by a mechanic. The rocker panels are slightly bent inwards.


Was said mechanic you, and if not why aren't they paying to fix that damage?


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

Cruzen18 said:


> Was said mechanic you, and if not why aren't they paying to fix that damage?


Said mechanic was actually a family "friend's" shop who is denying the damage, even though he was the only one who jacked my car up in recent time (yes, I am positive it was them). I would put a claim in my insurance who would then probably go after the mechanic, but I'm worried my insurance would increase. The damage is nothing major, in fact hard to notice except where the paint separated due to the metal bending. I'm just waiting to take it in for an estimate before I make a final decision.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

That sucks! Good Luck!

I am not positive, but if the wheelbase is the same for the trim levels (LS, LT, etc) I don't know why the rocker skirts wouldn't fit.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I personally would have the damage repaired as you are inviting rust into where the paint separated. Ask me why I know...


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Ask me why I know...


Live and learn, right? :wink:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

absolutely a motto to live (and cringe) by!


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I personally would have the damage repaired as you are inviting rust into where the paint separated. Ask me why I know...


Just got a quote from my body work shop, they're going to fix the bent metal, rust proof it and install the RS rocker molding. All for a decent price since I've been dealing with them for a while. I'll stress the rust proofing lol. Thanks for the advice. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent-blade-oni (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi do you have any idea how they managed to do this... The ls has no clips and the rs rocker molding has 7 or 8 clips that the rs version has running down the rocker pannel for the clips. I have the same problem and looking into putting the rs molding on it.
Also how much the shop get you for. I am limited on money so the shop sounds expansive. I'm pretty mechanicly inclined and can do alot my self.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

OpenSource300 said:


> Just got a quote from my body work shop, they're going to fix the bent metal, rust proof it and install the RS rocker molding. All for a decent price since I've been dealing with them for a while. I'll stress the rust proofing lol. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk





Silent-blade-oni said:


> Hi do you have any idea how they managed to do this... The ls has no clips and the rs rocker molding has 7 or 8 clips that the rs version has running down the rocker pannel for the clips. I have the same problem and looking into putting the rs molding on it.
> Also how much the shop get you for. I am limited on money so the shop sounds expansive. I'm pretty mechanicly inclined and can do alot my self.


You have a better chance getting someones attention using the quote function.

To answer your question, you can use 3M double stick tape with some success, otherwise stud-weld them in place and repaint ...


----------

